# tractor of the month



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

just looking for an update? whats happening? :fineprint  edro:


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

35 views & no answers??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think the panel is still trying to determine that decision. This is a very difficult choice you know?


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> I think the panel is still trying to determine that decision. This is a very difficult choice you know?


unhuh :fineprint :lmao:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I made a mistake with the rules and should not have proceeded in closing the thread. I will start a new one for next month tomorrow and start fresh. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

kau said:


> I made a mistake with the rules and should not have proceeded in closing the thread. I will start a new one for next month tomorrow and start fresh.
> 
> Sorry guys.


You never made a mistake, the mistakes were made when some entered _*WITHOUT*_ following the rules as they were posted.
The way I read & saw the post being closed was the right way. It was open till five entered, then closed. Voting continued for the correct amount of days. Of those that were voted on only those that followed the rules should be included in the count AND that person won! :fineprint


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Fair enough, the eligible winners have been declared. 

Congrats to you both!


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

kau said:


> Fair enough, the eligible winners have been declared.
> 
> Congrats to you both!


winner_*s*_? ....*have been declared?  
Who? Where? was it declared. 
*


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you. Thank you. (applause die down). I will do the best job I can as official co-winner of the August Tractor Of The Month contest. (applause). I humbly thank all of you who voted for me (myself & 3 others) & will create jobs on a ghost payroll with kickbacks & extorsion for all! (applause, standing ovation). There are no losers here, only winners. All kidding aside, this is agreat forum & I plan on staying awhile. Thanks. Bob


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations to both winners of the August Tractor of the month...


----------



## carloswinters (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm newbie but looking forward to be part of this community. 

Congratulation! Thanks for the update. It inspires me to be a monthly winner too.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Mr. August.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you for the votes that crowned my tractor "Champion", Mr September. He is flexing his muscles down at the beach showing off to all the girls so he could not be here to accept the award, so I will accept it on his behalf.

:aussie: :aussie: :aussie:
aussie aussie aussie
Oi Oi Oi
Cheers:beer:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I demand a recount!

Congrats!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Thank you for the votes that crowned my tractor "Champion", Mr September. He is flexing his muscles down at the beach showing off to all the girls so he could not be here to accept the award, so I will accept it on his behalf.
> 
> :aussie: :aussie: :aussie:
> aussie aussie aussie
> ...


Congratulations there old "Champ," looks good on ya! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"He is flexing his muscles down at the beach showing off to all the girls"

Better go and fetch that boy home before you have couple small riders puttering around the homestead. 

Congrats.


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

trucker101 said:


> just looking for an update? whats happening? :fineprint  edro:


thats not what OBAMA says


----------

